# Беларусь > Частные объявления >  Продам Eltronic 20-51 fire box 1200 минск беспроводную колонку 1200 ватт с радиомикрофоном

## 8-044-791-08-41

Продам Eltronic 20-51 fire box 1200 минск беспроводную колонку 1200 ватт с радиомикрофоном

тел 80298836914

----------

